# Jordi and Wesley 2007



## jordiwes (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of Jordi getting her nails done at our favorite vet. (Sorry about the quality... it's from a camera phone).


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww. How was Jordi after?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh bless her little heart! :kiss:

Look at her sit there and take it.

What a doll!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's me and Wesley. Excuse the bed head and pj's!






Can't forget Jordi and her "mission impossible"pose:







Mmmmmmmm parsley...






My lazy/grumpy boy...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww such cute little ones. Can I have them?

P.S. Like the hair!


----------



## binkies (Apr 17, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! I agree, the behair is cute!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish my bunnies would let me cut their nailsas easily.  i have to trick them into sleeping before i get anythingdone. i love that pic with the mouthful of parsley. i wanna kiss!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 11, 2007)

So Riyaz and I have started bringing the bunnies downstairs for a cuddle. They don't seem to like it right now, but I'm hoping they will warm up to the idea . They don't like our slippery leather couch, so they hop right up onto Riyaz's lap. He just loves it.

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't blame the couch. 
They're lap bunnies, they just want to be with Riyaz. :biggrin2:

Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2007)

Those last two pics are so adorable! They sure love Riyaz, don't they?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 11, 2007)

Aw, man with buns! :heart:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww look at their lil faces looking up for the camera, they are just adorable! :bunnyheart

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 6, 2007)

The first foray outdoors:

(not so sure about this)






(mmmmmmm grass)






(it's a whole new world out here!)






(mommy, I'm having fun!)








Jordi just loved hopping around in thegrass! Although I don't think she was sure about the feel of grass on her feet, she kept flicking them.

Wesley mostly did a hop, eat, hop, eat type of outing.


----------



## polly (Oct 6, 2007)

Major cute maybe she liked the springiness under her feet and was testing it out


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay new pics!

They look like they had fun outside!

And I love this pic (I missed it before):






Look at those faces :big kiss:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 6, 2007)

They are SO adorable! This thread put a smile on my face :biggrin2:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just too adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the parsley picture!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 13, 2007)

Need to share this pic taken recently....






a closeup...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 13, 2007)

jordiwes wrote:


>



*That is ssoo funny! 


*

:roflmao:


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 13, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> jordiwes wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




LOL!!!!! I agree...that's hilarious!! 

Y'know, if I was to give it a caption, It'd probably be something like:

*"Ahem...ahem...O SOLO MIO!!! LA LA LA!!!" *

...cuz it looks like Wesley's singing her little heart out! 

:laugh:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 14, 2007)

Fabulous pictures!..i loved them all,they both have such sweet lil faces :inlove:

Oh,and i absolutely love that yawning picture..so funny,i'm yet to catch a picture ofone of my bunnies yawning

cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 8, 2007)

I just wanted to share a video from when we first got Jordi:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd23EZWeqx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd23EZWeqx0[/ame]

My hubby brought her home asa surprise and we weren't prepared at all! Hence the box lid!

I went out and bought a "cage" the next day. I say "cage" because Jordi could fit through the bars of the dog crate! It didn't keep her caged for long!


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, I love the fact that you have soup cans blocking off under the fridge so she can't weasel her way under. TOO cute. They get so big toofast - baby buns are so sweet.



Nad


----------



## Greta (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, major cuteness! I want more! :biggrin2:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 9, 2007)

Jordi and Wesley's first meeting:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_tdqK8lcSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_tdqK8lcSU[/ame]

I'm so surprised it worked out because we just plopped Wesley's cage in Jordi's room! Ahhh the ignorant days....


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


>





> :laugh:LOVE IT!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2007)

That last video made my day! How cute!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 17, 2007)

Wesley hates it when there are toys in his cage area. This is him trying to get the tube out, but he throws it backwards instead .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRiL0bLdRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRiL0bLdRg[/ame]


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a great vid of Jordi binkying when she was a few months old.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLuAkba79Qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLuAkba79Qg[/ame]


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww. Why are bunnies so cute!!! Both your new videos are awesome... Jordi is such a little cutie in that one - I bet Riyad had no idea how cute she was going to be when he brought her home!

How're things going over there by the way? Enjoying all that snow you guys got??

Nad


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2007)

My boys...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2007)

What a GREAT picture of your 2 Handsome Boys.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2007)

aww look at your snuggly boys so cute!


----------

